# Which association to join? SGIA, ASPA, ASI, None?



## mvwise1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello everybody. I'm purchasing a medium sized screen printer and I'm new to the industry. Need to hit the ground running with new business opportunities so was hoping for some feedback.

Which association is worth becoming a member to promote your printing service? ASPA, ASI, SGIA or is there another?

Or maybe the question should be where do most promotional firms look for a screen printers? 
Appreciate any insight!


----------



## Zega Apparel (Sep 30, 2015)

mvwise1 said:


> Hello everybody. I'm purchasing a medium sized screen printer and I'm new to the industry. Need to hit the ground running with new business opportunities so was hoping for some feedback.
> 
> Which association is worth becoming a member to promote your printing service? ASPA, ASI, SGIA or is there another?
> 
> ...


Mark If you want to promote your Screen printing business , you can do it online as well ,... many businesses are doing that .. use google search engine optimization , it will bring around 2 to 3 customers daily to your website ,if you site is nicely optimized . .. Or you can also start a facebook page and do some paid marketing to get your message to the clients, You can use linkedin as well ... ... What is your printing capacity by the way ? 

and it will be nice if you can tell me how much did the printer costed you  ..

Regards
jake


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not a member of any of those.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

I second Jake's advice. Also, consider using Google Adwords, but don't try to set them up on your own and don't waste money on an SEO specialist unless you have so many things you need to get done that you don't have ANY time to work on this yourself. If you call Google (1-866-246-6453) they have a staff of Ad Word coaches that can teach you how to get the most bang for the buck out of Adwords and help you figure out the most effective keywords and targeting for an adword campaigns. What they did for me was set me up with a specific coach who I met with by phone once a week for about six weeks. Each week he showed me a specific feature within Google Adwords and taught me how to use it and gave me a homework assignment for using that feature for setting up my business info. At the end of the six weeks, I had an understanding of how AdWords works and a functioning ad campaign that seems to be working well for us.

At the time that I did this, the coaching service was free. As far as I know, it still is.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

Our experience with ASI was terrible. We signed up as a decorator and received ZERO contact from it after 10 months. All they do is try to up sell you to email campaigns and the like. Now, those might work but we were not willing to spend the additional $ to find out.

Trade associations are not all bad. I am sure ASI has worked for some. For someone as green as you it might make sense. Many offer educational content that may speed up the learning curve BUT I wouldn't expect a flood of new clients from them.


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have been a member of ASI, PPAI, and SGIA for years, all of them have provided me with valuable information and I have gotten some orders and clients through ASI and PPAI, but I would recommend you check out your local trade organization. Here in PA we have PAPPA Philadelphia Area Promotional Products Association, and they offer local trade shows where I set up a booth for several years and was really successful in meeting and gaining new clients. That is what worked best for me.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

ASI is about the oldest association and the one most recognized by vendors. If you are a member of ASI you'll have an easier time establishing an account with vendors than with the newer associations.

Screen Medics


----------

